# So I started reading the Umineko sound novel...



## Osaka (Oct 6, 2010)

Im still on arc 1 and I got to the part where everything starts to happen... and I noticed that today, october 5th, is the day everything starts happening in the story, also the date of today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 kinda creepy...


----------



## mameks (Oct 6, 2010)

ZOMG! Golden Witch BEATRICE *scrubs skin clean* So _that's_ what it was from...:creepedout:


----------



## pitman (Oct 6, 2010)

The first Ep is my favorite,


Spoiler



Since "Magic" was brought in and I don't even know what is going on anymore



Don't watch the anime at least after Ep.4, but I wouldn't recommend watching it anyway (or watch it for laughs and weird faces).

Can't wait for Ep.7 to be translated.


----------



## SylvWolf (Oct 6, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Can't wait for Ep.7 to be translated.


Amen to that.

Novels were simply amazing. I'd recommend it to everyone (ep1 starts out a little slow but once it got going I was hooked).


----------

